# Closed Topic!!



## lunker23

Heading out there tomorrow for a few hours. I know this is short notice, but anybody in the mood to catch some trout? 
The only thing I ask is that you honor the club rules and have a good time. Oh, and you can't catch more fish than me 
Anyways, I plan on getting there around 11 AM and will probably fish till approx 5 or until the rain comes in. 
PM me if you're interested. I guess this is kind of like the Castilia (however you spell it) lottery.


----------



## lunker23

I'm actually changing this to Sunday as the weather looks more promising.


----------



## lunker23

Oh well, I tried....


----------



## FL-boy

I'd take you up but already have a day on the Mad planned with a friend. Maiden voyage with the new 3wt.


----------



## fishfray

It amazes me that no one takes you up on these offers! I am too far away. But really, people beg for specific spots to catch trout or steel, but no one will take the chance to fish a high quality private stream for free.


----------



## AC_ESS

One of these days its going to workout. Today i had to work and tomorrow I have to go to Cincinnati for my god daughters first communion.


----------



## Riverbum

fishfray said:


> It amazes me that no one takes you up on these offers! I am too far away. But really, people beg for specific spots to catch trout or steel, but no one will take the chance to fish a high quality private stream for free.



So true. I would drive up from Cincinnati to fish a private trout stream.
Good luck tomorrow lunker&#128512;


----------



## wannabflyguy

Wow!! What an invitation. Thanks for the offer but I could not convince the wife that was a good way for me to spend our anniversary. I really don't understand her!!


----------



## lunker23

I didn't end up going either. I woke up and thought of things that I wanted to get done around the house (laundry, finish a cat tower for a neighbor, wash my Jeep, give my Black Lab a much needed bath, etc). 
I figured getting those chores done would get me brownie points with OBAC (Ol' Ball And Chain). 
Anyways, I might be going this weekend as the weather looks like it's time to rock the flip flops. I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Chef T

I'm always up for a quick trout trip Lunker, but much like you, it's all about the brownie points,lol. Keep me in mind next time...


----------



## lunker23

Alright kiddies, I'll be heading up to Sunnybrook on Tuesday or Wednesday and maybe both days. Anybody interested in joining me?
PM me


----------



## iajetpilot

Dang....working next Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## mcoppel

Which Teusday and or Wed, could you post Dates? I would love to join you sometime!


----------



## lunker23

mcoppel said:


> Which Teusday and or Wed, could you post Dates? I would love to join you sometime!


25 & 26th......


----------



## lunker23

Tuesday is spoken for by one of my fishing buddies......


----------



## Angling

lunker23 said:


> 25 & 26th......


Memorial Day is the 25th, Teusday is the 26th


----------



## lunker23

Good catch Angling. I'll actually be out there the 26th and 27th.....


----------



## lunker23

Hell, I may even go Monday afternoon


----------



## Angling

Sounds like a good way to spend the holiday, or any day. Coldreek is a 5 minute drive for me. My kids and grandkids love feeding the trout at the hatchery.... Im retired, fished that creek for 50 years but never with flys. Anyone looking for trout in Ohio should check it out...


----------



## iajetpilot

Isn't the only access to cold creek the club? Is there another way to check it out via public access?


----------



## colonel594

Lunker23 I would love to join you some time if you don't mind a newbie tagging along and asking a buncha questions! Lol would have to plan a little in advance, gotta stock my boxes up and it is about 2 n a half hour drive. Sounds like a good excuse to make a whole weekend of it and get away though  sure I could definitely find other places to fish along the way!


----------



## lunker23

Newbie, hell, everybody is one sometime in their lives. I don't mind questions and I'll try to answer what I can. I've been fly fishing for a tad over a year so I'm still considered a newbie myself. 
Actually, Sunnybrook is a great place for beginners because there's dead still water and some parts that have good water flow. Actually, the Orvis 2 day fly fishing class is held there. 
Keep me posted because Sunnybrook will be my second home this summer


----------



## colonel594

Really appreciate that! I'll get to work tying some stuff up so my boxes are full... Right now they are stuffed full with crappie jigs. I'll let ya know once im stocked n have a little more practice, maybe can make plans one weekend.


----------



## lunker23

You don't need to stuff your boxes with various patterns. Basic patterns will do the trick.
Last weekend I was killing them with top water patterns and had luck with San Juan worms. Of course Copper John's will work along with other nymphs. Never had any luck with streamers.
Anyways, keep me posted


----------



## lunker23

Whelp, nobody has accepted my invitation once again. Bummer 
So with that, I've decided to go out on a charter boat on Wednesday to see if the Walleye wanna play..
Have a great Memorial Day weekend and please think about all the veterans that have paid the ultimate price, who have served and those serving right now. Coming from a disabled vet myself, Thank You for all that you do and have sacrificed to protect this awesome country.....


----------



## iajetpilot

Hi Lunker, Wish I wasn't working. I'm really hoping to get out there with you one of these times. I'll be watching the board for updates.

Larry


----------



## grant778

iajetpilot said:


> Isn't the only access to cold creek the club? Is there another way to check it out via public access?


Kind of. When you buy your fishing license you have the opportunity to enter a lottery to fish cold creek on the castalia fish hatchery's property. If you win, then you can fish the creek on the state's property. I'm not sure how long/how many times you get to fish it though. Its all private property besides the state's property though.


----------



## ducman491

Couldn't work it out this time. Have fun.


----------



## Angling

grant778 said:


> Kind of. When you buy your fishing license you have the opportunity to enter a lottery to fish cold creek on the castalia fish hatchery's property. If you win, then you can fish the creek on the state's property. I'm not sure how long/how many times you get to fish it though. Its all private property besides the state's property though.


This is basically true, but not quite accurate. There is a small section of cold creek that is publically accessible.


----------



## lunker23

Sorry guys, this thread isn't about Castilia or Cold Creek. Please keep it on topic. 
Thanks.....


----------



## Angling

Sorry.... Good luck luck with the eyes. Ill be out around kellys wednesday. Happy Memorial Day, im a Vet with 5 family members in active service... Bless them all past & present!


----------



## mcoppel

Sorry I couldn't swing it either, kids last week of school and tons of activities I had to be at home for. Hopefully next time I can go.


----------



## lunker23

Looks like the weather will be half way decent tomorrow morning. 
Anybody want to do some Trout fishing?


----------



## lunker23

You guys are missing out on some great dry fly fishing. Every other cast the fight was on. I was pulling Rainbows, Brownies, Brooks and even an albino Trout. Oh, and some smaller Steels that have escaped the hatchery and made their way to Sunnybrook. 
I fished from 7 AM till 3:30 PM and I basically had the place to myself. I think there was maybe 2 other guys out there.


----------



## ducman491

Beautiful! I saw the albino last time I was there. I may just have to cancel what ever I have going the next time you offer.


----------



## lunker23

And I'll be back at it once again tomorrow. Tied up a few new dry flies that I wanna try....


----------



## lunker23

One of many Trout caught today.


----------



## lunker23

Crushed them on Parachute Adams today. Nothing like a top water strike. 
BAMMM!


----------



## lunker23

I have decided to pull the plug on this offer as I've had a few guys tell me they'd meet me at the club and not show up. This is a lack of respect to not only myself, but to others that may have wanted to go. 
I'm going to stick with taking my regular fishing buddies or just hitting it solo. 
Sorry, I tried to do a nice thing, but in the end I just can't deal with people that have no respect for others.


----------



## Angling

BooHoo.....


----------



## zimmerj

Lunker, you have been more than generous with your offers, probably more than most people.


----------



## lunker23

Also, for me to take a guest its $30 out of my pocket. I don't ask for anything in return except that the club rules are followed, have a great time and not catching more fish than me.


----------



## Indybio72

lunker23 said:


> and not catching more fish than me.


Lunker I like that rule ha.


----------



## lunker23

Angling said:


> BooHoo.....


Not sure how to take your post?


----------



## JeremyDavis

Too bad that a few had to ruin it but seems that is how things go these days unfortunately.


----------



## ngski

I miss Sunnybrook, financials forced me to go in active from the club I would swing by there on a weekly basis. Best time is fishing there near evening time, I would tie up these firefly patterns with a glowing butt and I would get some big takes evening time, just use a 3wt.

Too bad you have to pull the offer guys missed out on a great opportunity shame on those that don't show up.


----------



## iajetpilot

If it was anyone on this forum that no showed I'd like to thank you for ruining it for me (and everyone else) before I had a chance to take advantage of Lunkers kind offers. I was really hoping to get out there and see what it was like. Basic manners are becoming a rare commodity now-a-days.


----------



## lunker23

Alright kids, I have been thinking about this and I should spill the beans about the person that stiffed me, but I'll take the high road. Just know that this person shouldn't PM me, respond to any of my threads, etc. Save your time and learn basic human manners.


----------



## lunker23

Now that's out of the way, I want to put this offer back on the table. I truly love this sport and would love for others to enjoy what we have in our backyards. 
So with that, I'm hitting SB on Friday. Any takers?


----------



## iajetpilot

I'll have to pass since I'm working but hopefully next time......Thanks for putting the offer up again Lunker!


----------



## TheCream

lunker23 said:


> Now that's out of the way, I want to put this offer back on the table. I truly love this sport and would love for others to enjoy what we have in our backyards.
> So with that, I'm hitting SB on Friday. Any takers?


If it wasn't so far away, I'd take you up on this sometime. I'm in the extreme SE corner of the state, long poke for me. Very generous offers, though.


----------



## sbreech

I would love to take you up on this offer some time. I've been considering a membership to a trout club, but don't really know what to expect...


----------



## lunker23

Let me know what works for you. I was out there today from 10 AM till around 4 PM. 
I was working on nymph presentation without a float. Whole different world not having a float.....


----------



## AC_ESS

Hows it been there since the flood? I heard Rockwell lost some fish


----------



## lunker23

Really no changes and SB stocks on a regular basis. Plenty of fishies to play with


----------



## sbreech

lunker23 said:


> Let me know what works for you. I was out there today from 10 AM till around 4 PM.
> I was working on nymph presentation without a float. Whole different world not having a float.....


Will do, and thank you! Hopefully weekends work for you, otherwise, if you give me notice, I can get a day off during the week. With regards to nymph presentation, have you dried using a dry fly, like a EHC, with the nymph below that? The nymph pulls the EHC down, but slowly. The ENC functions as an indicator, and sometimes the fish will take the EHC or the PTN, and sometimes both.


----------



## flyphisherman

Very generous of you to open the offer up again! I enjoy fishing alone at times, but fishing is always better with some quality company. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Coot

I'll be following this thread closely.

I'm always looking for someone to fish with.


----------



## lunker23

Had a great time fishing this past Saturday with Tony (aka Urizen). The water was a tad bit stained, but the fish were still there.
We fished for a bit together and then went our separate ways. I did conduct periodic net checks to see how the fishing was going. I'll let Tony chime in on that 
Met back up for lunch and some conversation at the clubhouse. 
After lunch we headed back out and fished for a few more hours. 
Overall it was a good day of fishing. The weather was awesome and I had a good time hanging out.


----------



## nschap

lunker23 said:


> Had a great time fishing this past Saturday with Tony (aka Urizen). The water was a tad bit stained, but the fish were still there.
> We fished for a bit together and then went our separate ways. I did conduct periodic net checks to see how the fishing was going. I'll let Tony chime in on that
> Met back up for lunch and some conversation at the clubhouse.
> After lunch we headed back out and fished for a few more hours.
> Overall it was a good day of fishing. The weather was awesome and I had a good time hanging out.


Where is s.b. located? i may be interested sometime .i love trout fishing.


----------



## Urizen

We had a great time on Saturday, beautiful weather and Sunnybrook is a top notch facility with quality fishing. Lunker caught way more fish than I, which is not surprising to me in the least. He gave me a great tour of the grounds and showed me some nice places to fish, and even loaned me a couple flies when I couldn't find anything that worked. Thanks again, Lunker!

Tony


----------



## Coot

I've never been there but it certainly looks tempting.

I wonder if they ever waive the initiation fee ?

http://sunnybrooktroutclub.com/


----------



## FL-boy

SB is a little far for a quick trip, but I'd love to head up some time with you. Where are you located? I'm planning on fishing this Friday..."cough cough" day off...lol.


----------



## 419hayden

I'd love to take you up on your offer. I've often thought about joining the club but not sure what to expect amount of fish, is there a lot of fishermen etc. I only live about 20 minutes from the club so I would be paying the max in dues is it worth it ?


----------



## lunker23

419,
I'll be hitting the club tomorrow. If you want to join me, please PM me and we'll work out the details.....


----------



## lunker23

Had another great outing yesterday with a forum member. Met up with 419hayden around 9:30ish and we fished till approx 4 PM. 
Right off that bat Hayden lands 2 nice size hogs and I was thinking to myself "this is going to to be a long day unless I start catching fish". I changed up to a Squirmy Wormy and started nailing fish. 
We both landed good numbers, but as the day went on it slowed down. Not sure if it was the heat or the word spread amongst the fish that 2 bad azz dudes were out to get them 
Either way, I had a blast and I love getting you guys out there. 

Who's next?


----------



## 419hayden

Ya just like lunker23 said it was a great time yesterday. Sunnybrook was better than I expected. Thanks again lunk it will be a day I remember for quite sometime


----------



## nschap

lunker23 said:


> Had another great outing yesterday with a forum member. Met up with 419hayden around 9:30ish and we fished till approx 4 PM.
> Right off that bat Hayden lands 2 nice size hogs and I was thinking to myself "this is going to to be a long day unless I start catching fish". I changed up to a Squirmy Wormy and started nailing fish.
> We both landed good numbers, but as the day went on it slowed down. Not sure if it was the heat or the word spread amongst the fish that 2 bad azz dudes were out to get them
> Either way, I had a blast and I love getting you guys out there.
> 
> Who's next?





lunker23 said:


> Had another great outing yesterday with a forum member. Met up with 419hayden around 9:30ish and we fished till approx 4 PM.
> Right off that bat Hayden lands 2 nice size hogs and I was thinking to myself "this is going to to be a long day unless I start catching fish". I changed up to a Squirmy Wormy and started nailing fish.
> We both landed good numbers, but as the day went on it slowed down. Not sure if it was the heat or the word spread amongst the fish that 2 bad azz dudes were out to get them
> Either way, I had a blast and I love getting you guys out there.
> 
> Who's next?


I was just wondering if you got my pm


----------



## lunker23

Present status: Chilling stream side at Sunny Brook playing with some Rainbow, Browns and Brrokies. 
Not a bad way to spend the day


----------



## lunker23

Just slammed this guy


----------



## Indybio72

Nice fish!


----------



## lunker23

Met up with Indybio72 (Michael) at the club today for some Trout fishing. We met around 10 AM and fished till approx 4 PM (had lunch around 12:30 I believe). 
Well, let me start off by saying that Michael is a shark so don't ever bet him who'll catch the most fish. He came to me with some song and dance about not having any luck fishing for "smaller Trout" and that he's use to Carp and Steelhead fishing. 
We get to the water and he put on a clinic! Every time I looked over, his 3wt rod was bent in half while he was playing a fish. I just shook my head and went on my way with catching fish here and there.
LOL, had a great time and had some good laughs. It was a pleasure meeting and fishing with you Michael. Keep my number handy if you ever want to go out again or meet up for some Steelhead fishing.


----------



## Indybio72

Thanks again Lunker, I had a great time, and will hold those memories for awhile! We'll have to try and meet up to go after those trouts bigger brothers (the steelhead) once it's time.


----------



## lunker23

Probably heading out to the club on Sunday if anybody's interested....


----------



## wannabflyguy

Good luck and thanks again for invite but gonna have to pass. Post a pic or two so the rest of us can dream about what may have been if we had only joined you.


----------



## iajetpilot

Wish I could take you up on it but I'm working. Hopefully our schedules will align one of the times.


----------



## AC_ESS

Dang it I missed it again! Let me know if you go this weekend


----------



## lunker23

I'll defiantly be hitting it this weekend as I have 4 days off. PM me and we can set something up....


----------



## lunker23

For those of you on the fence about taking me up on this offer, hope this helps...


----------



## Shortdrift

lunker23 said:


> For those of you on the fence about taking me up on this offer, hope this helps...
> View attachment 192421


That is one BIG BROWNIE! Had to be fun fighting that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indybio72

Nice fish lunker!


----------



## JeremyDavis

I was the one who took the picture and let me tell ya, it doesn't do the fish justice. It was a hell of a brown. Had a great day fishing with lunker. Such a generous offer and I can attest, if you can swing it, make it happen. Itll be blast. Thanks again for a great day of fishing lunker!


----------



## lunker23

Jeremy.... Glad you had a good time. We had perfect weather, clear water, the stream was stocked one or two days before we hit it and just an overall great day.
Bonus is when the owner told me that he had Tiger Trout stocked as well. Didn't catch one, but I can't wait to get one. 
Anyways, awesome time brother and my offer stands. If you ever want to go out again, feel free to reach out to me. 

Tight lines
<•~~^~~<


----------



## langer

Sweet fish!
I'd love to get up there sometime, I remember there was an outdoors show on STO back on the day with Joe Thomas(Browns Joe not bass master Joe) there and they were having a blast. Looked like a really cool place.


----------



## lunker23

Depending on the weather this weekend, I'll be at the club. If I go on Saturday, I probably won't be there until 11:30 AM as I'm getting my ears lowered (aka Getting a haircut).
If I go on Sunday, I'll be there around 10 AM.
If doing some Trout fishing sparks any interest to you, let me know......
I will guarantee the fish, but you must determine if you're going to catch them.


----------



## langer

I have to be back in Columbus around 5 or so Sat but I would love to go up for a few hours if you go.


----------



## lunker23

Next up is wannabflyguy. Hitting Sunnybrook this Sunday with Jimmy and I'm hoping the snow storm holds out so we can do some fishing. It can snow when it's 60*, right? LOL 
Looking forward to getting out there. Haven't really been doing much fishing the last few weekends.....


----------



## wannabflyguy

Just gotta says thanks to lunker23 for taking me as his guest to sunnybrook yesterday. Awesome day with regards to the people, the facilities and the food. As for the creek and the fish that inhabit it... Im just not for sure how to put it into words. It was truly an unforgettable day of fishing!!


----------



## lunker23

Overall it was a great day. This is the big catch of the day, which was caught by Jimmy "Columbus"


----------



## lunker23

Had an awesome time with wannabflyguy this past Sunday. Perfect weather and we got to see the sunrise and sunset from Sunnybrook Trout Club. 
We fished from 7 AM until 7 PM with a lunch break around 12:30 PM. The rest of the time was spent fishing and chatting (we didn't chat the entire time though).
We both caught a good number of Trout, but his Buck Nasty Brown took the honors for the day. I'll let him post the picture as I don't want to take away from his glory 
Great time brother and I look forward to slaying some chrome bullets with you.....


----------



## lunker23

Sunday looks like a possibility to head out to Sunnybrook as I know the rivers will be packed with early bird Steelheaders. The weather forecast is back and forth and I'll play it by ear.
Anyways, if any of you Trout bums are interested in joining me, please post or PM me.


----------



## lunker23

Alright ladies, there's really no substantial rain in the forecast, so the Steelhead are hanging out at the mouths of the rivers. I know we're all itching to lay into some chrome, but who knows when that'll happen with this dry spell.
Well, why not lay into some Brown, Brook, Rainbow or some Tiger Trout? I'm heading to Sunnybrook on Sunday and if you'd like to join me, please post or PM me. 
I'm not putting this offer on the table because I need fishing buddies (even though I've made a few with this offer), I'm doing it because not everybody has access to Trout streams. 
Again, the only things I ask it that you pay the guest fee ($30), obey the club rules and you're not allowed to catch more fish than me. 

Tight Lines
<*~~^~~<


----------



## flyman01

That is a generous offer you make Lunker23, I am sure you will get some takers on that! As an endorsement to Sunnybrook, one of my friends fished there a couple of weeks ago and said the fishing was very good with "leery" trout that are "fly smart" as he put it. That is the type of challenge he and I both like and not one where you could throw a hook tipped with a cigarette butt and get fish after fish. He said he would go back in a heartbeat. Good luck!


----------



## lunker23

That's the misconception of Trout clubs. Just because you see the fish, doesn't mean you have to rule out presentation and fly selection. These fish are smart and you better bring your "A game".
Hey, if nobody takes me up on the offer, so be it. I've fished by myself many times. I've even had some great conversations with myself on the stream


----------



## ejsell

I'd love to join you at some point but my schedule never seems to work out. Sunday I'm leaving for a 5 day trip to the PA Erie tribs.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 419hayden

I would love to join you again sometime


----------



## lunker23

Alright kids, this Sunday will probably wrap up the season at Sunnybrook. I'm planning on heading out to the club pending the weather. 
If anybody wants to join me, let me know via PM or post in this thread. The fishing is still good as I was there last weekend and had good success. 

Tight lines,
Lefty


----------



## lunker23

And 2015 Sunnybrook fishing is officially done! I didn't get any takers for this weekend nor am I feeling to good. I'll probably clean up the 4 & 5 weight rods and reels this weekend and gear up for Steelhead (if we ever get any rain).
Other than that, I'll probably just hang out in my PJ's and fight this cold or whatever it is. 
As for Sunnybrook 2016, I'll consider posting my offer again. For some reason I thought it would be better received. I think all together I took 6 site members to Sunnybrook. Made a couple new fishing buddies and hopefully provided a great day of Trout fishing. 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years.....

Tight lines,
Lefty

<•~~^~~<

P.S. Mods, lock it up!!!!!


----------



## ejsell

Hope to take you up on the offer sometime next year if the timing works out. Running around with three small kids tends to eat into my weekends. I do appreciate the offer though.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FL-boy

I went and toured it in early November as I happened to be up there. Great looking place and I'd love to get to fish it some time. It's a couple hours drive for me so it's something that has to be planned for. Definitely would love to hit the Blue Ribbon dry section! I was thinking of taking you up on it this weekend but was told the shopping is somehow not finished...if you offer up again next season I'll definitely take you up on it! I'm not putting the 3wt away yet...may still be a few good days left for the Mad!


----------



## Patrick123

lunker23 said:


> Heading out there tomorrow for a few hours. I know this is short notice, but anybody in the mood to catch some trout?
> The only thing I ask is that you honor the club rules and have a good time. Oh, and you can't catch more fish than me
> Anyways, I plan on getting there around 11 AM and will probably fish till approx 5 or until the rain comes in.
> PM me if you're interested. I guess this is kind of like the Castilia (however you spell it) lottery.


If you go again anytime soon shoot me a PM I'm located central ohio


----------



## lunker23

I was thinking about heading out there tomorrow, but the weather doesn't look too promising. 
When I start going again, I'll start a fresh thread...


----------



## lunker23

Moderators.... Please lock this thread as I'm pulling the plug on this offer. Thanks....


----------

